# Witch X800XT with 1.6ns memory?



## LorD ClockaN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi!

I want to buy X800XT but it must have 1.6ns memory so I can OC it higher

Any sugestions??


----------



## kayone (Dec 9, 2004)

GigaByte x800 Pro VIVO's come with 1.6ns memory & 16 active pipelines out the box, you'd be very unlucky to get a Pro VIVO without 1.6ns memory actually.


----------



## LorD ClockaN (Dec 9, 2004)

Just found out that all x800XTs comes  with 1,6ns memory.

Thanx


----------

